# EVGA stellt X58 Classified vor



## xTc (11. März 2009)

*Das lange warten hat ein Ende. Vor wenigen Minuten, war es endlich soweit: EVGA präsentierte das neue X58 Classified.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EVGA stellte vor wenigen Minuten, sein neues und das auch vielleicht beste Overclocking-Mainboard für Intels Core i7 vor. Das EVGA X58 Classified. Eigentlich sollte das X58 Classified schon Mitte Februar auf dem Markt kommen. Allerdings wurde es wegen einigen Problemen verschoben. Nun ist die Produktseite endlich online.

Das EVGA X58 Classified verfügt über 4 PCIE x16 Slots und ermöglich so 3-Way-SLI  + PhysX-Karte. Das Besondere am X58 Classified ist, das es über einen NF200-Chip verfügt und so drei PCIe x16-Lost mit der vollen Anzahl der Lanes angebunden sind. Wird eine vierte Karte für PhysX hinzugefügt, laufen zwei Slots mit 16 und zwei Slots mit 9 Lanes.
Weiterhin wird die CPU durch zehn Digitalen Phasen mit Strom versorgt. Durch die zwei 8-Pin-Stromanschlüsse auf dem Mainboard kann dieses bis zu 600W bereitstellen. Die Kontakte im CPU-Sockel sind vergoldet und sollen so für besseren Kontakt sorgen. 

Bis jetzt ist das EVGA X58 Classified noch nirgends gelistet. Als Preis stehen 400,00 bis 450,00 US-Dollar im Raum.


Produktseite: EVGA X58 Classified Produktseite​


----------



## xTc (11. März 2009)

Anbei noch ein paar Screenshots die ich nicht in die News mit reinquetschen möchte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (11. März 2009)

Wirklich beeindruckende Bilder, aber ist da nicht etwas zu wenig Platz für einen massiven CPU-Kühler?

Da scheinen die Heat-Pipes den Raum etwas einzuschränken...oder täuscht das nur?


----------



## fuzz3l (11. März 2009)

Schöne Bilder, aber ich bitte euch: Wer bezahlt bitte 400-450€ für so ein Board. 
Ich finde das absolut überteuert. Selbst ein Rampage Extreme ist für mich schon oberste Grenze gewesen, aber nur weil es sich so massiv von anderen 775er Boards abgehoben hat (speziell im FSB). Aber bei einem Chipsatz wo der maximale QPI-Takt nur vom Prozessor limitiert ist, frage ich mich nach dem Sinn eines solchen Boards...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## xTc (11. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wirklich beeindruckende Bilder, aber ist da nicht etwas zu wenig Platz für einen massiven CPU-Kühler?



Also laut dem EVGA-Forum, sollen Kühler wie der Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme kein Problem sein.  


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2009)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, aber ich bitte euch: Wer bezahlt bitte 400-450€ für so ein Board.


 
Ich glaube, ich kenne da einen, der sich das Board unter den Nagel reißen will.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. März 2009)

dieses board ist für extreme kühl methoden gedacht...wer baut schon auf ein 400euro baord ne luftkühlung drauf 
ich würde da alle fälle ne kokü draufschrauben


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich kenne da einen, der sich das Board unter den Nagel reißen will.



Ja, du auch? 

Ich finde das Board auch wirklich nice. Sollte ich die geforderten Euronen uebrig haben, wird es vielleicht angeschafft - mal schauen.


----------



## MikelBrandy (12. März 2009)

Ja Wahnsinn!
Jetzt hauts mir gleich den Vogel raus!
Mein jetziges EVGA 780i war schon teuer,aber das X58 Brett, welches anscheinend eine Leihgabe von Comander Data ist, ausgebaut aus einem
Klingonen Kreuzer, fasziniert mich ebenso,wie die Vorstellung daß bei erreichen einer gewissen Bonität, ich mein eigenes Raumschiff endlich fertig stellen kann.Ha Ha!
Bin bis jetzt nicht sicher gewesen,wie mein zukünftiges System aussehen
soll,aber jetzt weiß ich,das ich noch länger sparen muss um mir dießes Teil
leisten zu können.Bin einfach ein Fan von EVGA b.z.w. NVidia SLI,deshalb
werd ich mir das Teil leisten,wenn ich es mir leisten kann.
Mit meinen beiden 9800GTX+ brauch ich dann aber nicht mehr antreten.
Mindestens zwei GF260-216 sollten es dann schon sein.
Gruss!!!
Mein System:
Q6600-3.2GHZ , EVGA780i, 4GBCorsair DDR2-1066,
2xGF9800GTX+,Creative X-FI Extreme Music, 2x500GB Samsung Spinpoint,
Xigmatec-750Watt,Xigmatec-Achilles CPU Cooler,OCZ Ram Cooler,
A+Case EL Diabolo.Samsung DVD-Writemaster.


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. März 2009)

Oh Mann, nichts für arme Schlucker wie mich  Aber wer das Geld übrig hat, für den ist es sicher eine lohnende Investition.


----------



## McZonk (12. März 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Oh Mann, nichts für arme Schlucker wie mich  Aber wer das Geld übrig hat, für den ist es sicher eine lohnende Investition.


Imho nur ein Board für Proleten, s. fuzz3l: "_Aber bei einem Chipsatz wo der maximale QPI-Takt nur vom Prozessor limitiert ist, frage ich mich nach dem Sinn eines solchen Boards..._"

Die Features sind toll, aber den immensen Preis nicht wert. Dann lieber das Rampage 2 Extreme


----------



## push@max (12. März 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Also laut dem EVGA-Forum, sollen Kühler wie der Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme kein Problem sein.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Alles klar, wenn der passt, wird dann wohl jeder Monster-Kühler passen.


----------



## alfredione3oli (12. März 2009)

Es gibt etwas was mich allg. an EVGA stört: Gebrauchsanweisung nur in Englisch. Das war auch meine 9800GTX damals. Seitdem werde ich nie wieder EVGA kaufen 
Zu diesem Mainboard: Klasse Produkt mit 4 PCIe x16 Steckplätzen. Aber, wer nutzt heute schon 3-Way-SLi. Wahrscheinlich nur Leute die zu viel Geld haben, bzw. es nicht sinnvoll einzusetzen wissen.
Was mich aber sehr stört: Das BIOS scheint wieder irgendwas von/mit Phoenix zu sein. Ich mag Phoenix einfach nicht. Ich persönlich bevorzuge deshalb immer noch das Asus Rampage II Extreme


----------



## Mindfuck (12. März 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Es gibt etwas was mich allg. an EVGA stört: Gebrauchsanweisung nur in Englisch. Das war auch meine 9800GTX damals. Seitdem werde ich nie wieder EVGA kaufen
> Zu diesem Mainboard: Klasse Produkt mit 4 PCIe x16 Steckplätzen. Aber, wer nutzt heute schon 3-Way-SLi. Wahrscheinlich nur Leute die zu viel Geld haben, bzw. es nicht sinnvoll einzusetzen wissen.
> Was mich aber sehr stört: Das BIOS scheint wieder irgendwas von/mit Phoenix zu sein. Ich mag Phoenix einfach nicht. Ich persönlich bevorzuge deshalb immer noch das Asus Rampage II Extreme



Der Service ist dagegen Spitze.... hatte mal ne Rma gehabt wegen einem Lüfter in ner alten Graka. Nach paar Tagen war Ersatz da ohne Kosten. Fand ich echt Super.  Leider hab ich grad mein Phenom neu. Und a wenig sparen müsst ich au... Für mich kommt das Teil einfach zu spät... aber ich kann damit leben...


----------



## exepc (12. März 2009)

Geiles Board vielleicht als Import wenn der Euro wieder steigt aber so ist einfach noch zu teuer, aber wüsste da schon einige nette Dinge die man damit anstellen könnte


----------



## Mojo (12. März 2009)

Sieht sehr schön aus as Board. Auch von den Funtionen scheint es mächtig was drauf zu haben. Nur leider ein sehr teurer Spaß xD


----------



## Der Dudelsack (13. März 2009)

Sehr geil das Board.
xTc sabbert bestimmt schon wieder^^


----------



## devilsche (13. März 2009)

Also ich konnte mich gerade so zwischen den X58 SLI und dem Rampage 2 X. entscheiden. Da hatte das Rampage den Vorteil.

Aber nun bei diesem Stückchen gebe ich wieder EVGA den Vorrang.

Ich hoffe nur, dass es bis ende des Monats im "Regal" steht? 

Her damit... 300-350 Euro sind bei den X58 in der Klasse nichts Neues.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. März 2009)

In einer PCGH Ausgabe wird es als Ablöser von Rampage und Rampage 2 , in sachen OC angeprisen.

Sprich : 

Evga Classified soll noch mehr OC zulassen als ein Rampage.

Bin mal auf die ersten  Tests gespannt


----------



## -OldBoy- (22. März 2009)

Auf Alternate.de haben sie es jetzt im Angebot.Der Preis ist der Hammer,aber schaut selber

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - EVGA X58 SLI Classified


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2009)

Nicht nur der Preis ist krank, sondern auch die Stromversorgung.

Welches Netzteil hat schon 2x 8-Pol Secondary-12V-Power? Legen die da nen Y-Kabel bei?  

Wenn nicht, darf sich der geneigte Käufer gleich noch ein Servernetzteil zulegen. Sollte aber nach der Investition auch noch drin sein.


----------



## -OldBoy- (22. März 2009)

Naja der Preis wundert mich erlichgesagt nicht so.

Denke mal das es in anderen Shops günstiger sein würd,da Alternet ja nicht grade fuer seine Guten Preise bekannt ist.

Aber das mit dem Netzteil ist mir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen.
Ich werde es mir aber trotzdem Kaufen es muß ja auch dafuer eine Lösung geben.


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2009)

Lösungen gibt es immer - man muss sich dann halt nur über Sinn und Kostenfrage im Klaren sein.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. März 2009)

und ich hab gedacht mein be-quiet netzteil hätte wenigstens für jedes mainboard nen stromanschluss ^^

haben diese [kranken] 1000+ watt netzteil nicht mehr als einen 8-pol stecker fürs mainboard ?


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2009)

Gute Frage. Ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro mit 1.200 Watt zumindest nicht.

1 x Kabel für P8 Anschluss ( 8 pin ) 600mm
1 x Kabel für P4 Anschluss ( 4 pin ) 600mm


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. März 2009)

es gibt tatsächlich ein netzteil, das hier noch mithalten kann.

Ikonik Vulcan 1200 

1 x ATX12V (4-polig), Kabellänge 50cm oder
2 x ATX12V (8-polig), Kabellänge 2x 50cm

zum preis... ich bau nen ganzen pc für das geld, das alleine das netzteil kostet 
aber die zielgruppe ist eh 'ne ganz andere...

mfg


----------



## xTc (22. März 2009)

Nur zur Info, es reicht auch das Mainboard nur über einen Anschluss mit Strom zu versorgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, es reicht auch das Mainboard nur über einen Anschluss mit Strom zu versorgen.


 
Fehlt dann aber nicht auch was?
Die würden das doch nicht ohne Grund so bauen.


----------



## xTc (22. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fehlt dann aber nicht auch was?
> Die würden das doch nicht ohne Grund so bauen.



Die gleiche Diskussion gab es im EVGA-Forum auch schon mal. So lange du die CPU nicht kalt machst, reicht ein Anschluss vollkommen.


----------



## Zoon (22. März 2009)

Der extra Stromanschluss sind fürs Extrem OC wohl gedacht.

Aber trotzdem - 419 €  die ham doch ne Schelle im Gehirn dafür gibts das DFI LANPARTY DK X58-T3eH6 gleich 2 mal


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2009)

Wer dieses Board in einen normalen Rechner schraubt, hat das Thema völlig verfehlt. Das Ding demonstriert einfach nur, was im Bereich Extrem-OC machbar sein kann, denn ich glaube kaum, dass sich hier schon mal einer über die Frequenz der digitalen Spannungswandler der CPU-Stromversorgung Gedanken gemacht hat. Einstellen kann man sie - Studium der Elektrotechnik wahrscheinlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Zoon (22. März 2009)

Naja da das DFI wohl kaum weniger schlecht für OC geeignet ist, würde selbst für nen Extrem OCler die 50% Mehrpreis kaum rechnen, es sei denn man bekommt das Brett für Show / Messe etc. gestellt


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2009)

Ich kenne jemanden, der das Board testweise geschickt bekommt und vielleicht kann ich es für einige Tage abgreifen. EVGA ist in dieser Hinsicht aber sehr knauserig und verlangt - mit gutem Recht - so teure Hardware wieder zurück. Gestellt bekommen es daher wohl sehr sehr wenige.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. März 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der das Board testweise geschickt bekommt und vielleicht kann ich es für einige Tage abgreifen.



Nice, das waere richtig genial, wenn du ein Review schreiben koenntest - das waere dann mal ein richtiges Extreme-Review. 



Klutten schrieb:


> EVGA ist in dieser Hinsicht aber sehr knauserig und verlangt - mit gutem Recht - so teure Hardware wieder zurück. Gestellt bekommen es daher wohl sehr sehr wenige.



Kann man ihnen nicht veruebeln. 
Aber der Preis ist wirklich pervers..


----------



## Zivo(GER) (23. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen würde, würde ich das das Board nehmen


----------



## Aykan58 (24. März 2009)

Sieht sehr schick aus. Das mit dem rot finde ich Hammer geil.
Leider auch der Preis, wird sehr hoch sein *heul


----------



## Zlicer (24. März 2009)

erst hab ich ja gedacht nett, ich glaub des mit dem rampage 2 extreme lassen wir mal und holen uns dass des ist bestimmt billiger

nachdem ich den preis sah habe ich sofort wieder meine alte "einkaufsliste" rausgeholt

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Wassercpu (25. März 2009)

Das einzige was ich doof an dem board finde ist das es keinen Wakü anschluss hat...ist doch das mindeste


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2009)

Extreme-OC und 4x PICe-x16 sind ja schön und gut, das design auch, doch der preis ist, viel zu hoch.
Da bekommst du nen PCGH-Budget-PC und der kann auch super leistungen erbringen, wenn man ein bissl was aufrüstet(GPU, RAM).
Ich denke mal, dass das board nicht allzu viel ghünstiger wird. Wenn, dann weil es nur eine von 5000 personen kauft.


----------



## Holdrio (26. März 2009)

Ums verkaufen geht es EVGA dabei sicher auch gar nicht gross, ein reines Imageprodukt eben.
Warum auch nicht, Intel macht auch seine EE CPUs, Nvidia und Ati ihre Dual GPU Dinger, kauft auch alles praktisch keiner, aber fürs Image ist's halt immer gut.


----------



## Wassercpu (27. März 2009)

Fixed mich aber trotzdem irgend wie an....Grrrrrrrr goiles board


----------



## F0X1786 (27. März 2009)

Ist das Wakü Tauglich, also auch ohne Aktive Lüfter Betreibbar oder muss man erst auf die Mosfet und Chipsatzwakü-kühler warten??


----------



## Wassercpu (29. März 2009)

F0X1786 schrieb:


> Ist das Wakü Tauglich, also auch ohne Aktive Lüfter Betreibbar oder muss man erst auf die Mosfet und Chipsatzwakü-kühler warten??




Also man sieht ja das es ne dicke Heatpipe passive Kühlung hatt alsi prinzipell ist keine Lüfterkühlung nötig , solange irgendwo ein gehäuselüfter summt...

Aber das mann wie beim bloodrage direkt nen Chipsatzwasserkühler mit bekommt das ist hier nicht so...


----------

